# Need help with REW graph reading and input level



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I ran some measurements using the latest REW on Vista 32bit and I am having some trouble.

My microphone is a Earthworks M30 with calibration file
Soundcard is an external Tascam US-144
Mixer is a Behringer 802 (I also have a 16 channel Mackie)
Speaker is a Genelec 1031A

First, it seems like I can't get a decent input level on the Mic. Phantom Power is on and I tried running the mic through the Behringer 802 with the trim, channel and master all at 100% feeding into the line input on the Tascam at 100% and the input level is -19 db in.

I also tried plugging the mic directly into the Tascam US-144 with the phantom power on and the input level is much lower at -46 db. 

I calibrated the sound card, the mic calibration file is loaded and I calibrated the SPL level to 75 db.

The mic is placed 1 meter from the speaker (Genelec 1031A) in a large open room.


The graph I am getting starts at 15 db at 10Hz and climbs up to 60 db at 24kHz
It is a pretty flat reading but the 45db climb is out of control.

I tried muting the high end in the Genelec and it dropped a little, I tried EQing the speaker and got the climb down a little more but it is still too much. 

Are there any recommended settings using the Tascam US-144? I did a search and only came up with a few posts with no answer.

Any other things I may be overlooking? I have the latest drivers for the Tascam and everythng else seems to be in order to the best of my knowledge.

Much appreciation for your help in advance.

Robin


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

One thing that jumps out at me is there is no reason to use both the US-144 and the Behringer 802. With the 144 the 802 is not needed. If you're feeding the output from one into the other, that could be a problem.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> One thing that jumps out at me is there is no reason to use both the US-144 and the Behringer 802. With the 144 the 802 is not needed. If you're feeding the output from one into the other, that could be a problem.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hi Wayne,

Thank you for your quick reply. I'm only using the 802 to boost the mic level (which I would prefer not to). I can't get a high enough input mic level with the mic plugged directly into the US-144. I even have Phanton power on and the mic pad turned all the way to the right. 

Are there any software input levels I should be adjusting to get a higher input level from the mic? I am using the XLR input. When I go into the sound control panel in Vista there is no adjustable level for recording.

Thank you,
Robin


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are there any software input levels I should be adjusting to get a higher input level from the mic?


Vista calls the mixer (as in XP) devices. Right click the speaker icon in the system tray and select Recording Devices. Select the soundcard as the default and select its properties to reveal the line-in volume control. It probably needs to be turned up..

brucek


----------



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

brucek said:


> Vista calls the mixer (as in XP) devices. Right click the speaker icon in the system tray and select Recording Devices. Select the soundcard as the default and select its properties to reveal the line-in volume control. It probably needs to be turned up..
> 
> brucek


Hi Bruce,

Thank you for your reply. I right clicked on the speaker icon in the tray and it has "Playback Devices", "Recording Devices" and "Sounds". I clicked on "Recording Devices" and it gives me the built in microphone on the Laptop and a "Tascam Line In" (which is checked). When I click "Properties" for the Tascam I get two tabs "General" and "Advanced" there is no "Line in Level" like there is in the built in microphone properties.

I just noticed I'm not running SP1 in Vista so I'm not sure if this is the cause or if it is because the line inputs on the Tascam hardware has level controls.

Thank you
Robin


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Huh, Yeah I don't know if SP1 matters or not.

I also don't know if the level control on the tascam matters. The level on the tascam should control the digital level from the tascam into the USB port, but then I would think Vista should then want to control the line level with its own recording control.

I have an external USB soundcard and Vista has the line-in (as shown below), but it doesn't have its own mechanical line level control for level back to the computer as the tascam does.

It does have a mechanical level control for output of the soundcard, but that's for the signal leaving the soundcard to feed the receiver. Adjusting it results in a linked movement on the Vista line-out playback volume.

So, I don't know what to think....









brucek


----------



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

I also have the Turtle Beach SRM just like you. I will hook it up using the same set up you use but with the M30 mic. I originally mimicked your set-up so I bought the 802 and the SRM but never tried the combo due to hoping the Tascam would work out. I figured it would be a cleaner signal bypassing the 802 and going direct through the sound card.

Do you have a diagram of how you set up your 802, SRM, Laptop and Mic?

Thank you,
Robin


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do you have a diagram of how you set up your 802, SRM, Laptop and Mic?


Really no different than the standard setup in the REW Connections and Cabling Basics thread.
Just replace the soundcard in the diagram with the external soundcard and it's the same.










brucek


----------



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Bruce,

I updated Vista to SP1 and got levels now on the recording device. So that problem is solved. I put the input levels at 100% in the recording device plugged the Mic directly into the Tascam and the input level is still -49.5 db even when I raise the output spl to 90 db.

I had this same input level problem previously with the Sound Blaster External Live 24 and the EMM8 mic and Pre. I figured to start from scratch this time and see if it works (thought maybe the Sound Blaster USB device was bad). So this time around I purchased the Tascam US-144, the Behringer U-Control UCA202 and the Turtle Beach SRM. So I have three different external sound cards used by people in here with REW to experiment with.

I'm going to pick up some jacks for the SRM and give that a try next.

Did you have to boost the trim or do you have any suggested inputs/output levels on the 802 you use?

Thank you,
Robin


----------



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

SoundChecker said:


> Did you have to boost the trim or do you have any suggested inputs/output levels on the 802 you use?
> 
> Thank you,
> Robin


Nevermind, I just read the thread you linked me to which shows all the levels.

I may start another thread looking for Tascam US-144 users input.

Thank you
Robin


----------



## SoundChecker (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

Thank you for all your help. Embarrassingly and relieved I found my problem, I was using an un-marked AES/EBU Digital Cable instead of a Microphone cable in-between the mic and the Tascam. Now with the proper cable I can go directly into the Tascam and get a full input level.

This also cured my problem with the huge db climb I had.

Thanks again for all your help!
Robin


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad you found the problem............


----------

